# Hello from Guernsey,Channel Islands



## Dannymac1960 (Dec 16, 2021)

I live on a small Island of the coast of France


----------



## BigW. (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Colorado USA.
Tell us a little about you and your smoking interests.


----------



## Dannymac1960 (Dec 16, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Welcome!





SmokinEdge said:


> Welcome to SMF from Colorado USA.
> Tell us a little about you and your smoking interests.


I am a complete novice, I am looking to start of cold smoking for ham and bacon. In the summer I want to try hot smoking with the summer maçkeral.


----------



## checkdude (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from canada. Do tell us of your smoking adventures. Pictures are always in demand lol.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum From South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Stay Safe and Healthy. Looking forward to seeing your recipes and pictures. 
John


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

Dannymac1960 said:


> I am a complete novice, I am looking to start of cold smoking for ham and bacon. In the summer I want to try hot smoking with the summer maçkeral.


Have you cured meat before, ham or bacon?


----------



## kruizer (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from Pennsylvania, USA.  Glad to have you!


----------



## DougE (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from Kentucky USA. 

 SmokinEdge
 walked me through my first attempt at curing buckboard bacon, and I expect he will do the same for you.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from San Antonio Texas!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

Here ya go...
https://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking

And welcome to SMF!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from North Dakota


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from SE Arizona.  You're in the right place.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 17, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Georgia,  USA


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 17, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your posts and please post pics of a part of the world I may never see!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Definitely a good place to learn! We had a foreign exchange student from Cannes France (I think that's right) back in the mid 80s. 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome Danny!!!
Glad to see you!
BTW: Does the place you're from "Guernsey" and the Milk Cows "Guernsey" My Great Grandfather had have anything to do with each other.

Bear  from SouthEast PA


----------

